# Trailer hitch after market or Nissan's



## rishi211 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm looking to getting a trailer hitch for my SL 2wd and Nissan's is $400 which I find pricey for my use. I have been looking at 3rd party sites, etrailer, hidden hitch and uhaul and the prices are under $150. Does anyone have suggestions or have a 3rd party hitch? I would do the installation myself, not needing the wiring harness at this time (hitch bike rack). Thinking anything should work out just fine and its more of an appearance thing.


----------



## DJV (Sep 5, 2015)

I just got my 2014 Murano a couple of weeks ago.
I bought a Curt hitch through Amazon for $126.

It looks good, fits perfect, very easy to install.
I had it on the vehicle in less than 30 min.

In a video they show lowering the exhaust.
You don't need to. (at least I didn't need to)
It wiggles up into place fairly easily.










A link to the Amazon Co that I bought from.






dave.


----------



## rishi211 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks Dave. This particular one does not fit the 2015's but will look for the model that does.


----------



## Mikeybc (Sep 10, 2015)

I'd get the Hidden Hitch class III receiver at eTrailer.com. It has the 2 inch receiver vs the 1 1/4" receiver on Nissan's class II hitch. It will feel much more solid and is better for a bike rack.. If it wobbles a bit just place an old rag in front of the reciever and tap the rack or ball mount into the receiver, use a screwdriver to poke a hole in the rag where the pin goes through, receiver will be nice and tight. Will be purchasing one soon myself.


----------



## rishi211 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks Mikey, I will most likely get the Hidden Hitch, been reading others really like it.


----------

